# Lan Party? Nur wie?



## Modstar (17. März 2009)

Hallo!
Da ich langsam auch in die Welt der Lan Partys eingetaucht bin und demnächst mit im ca. 10 Kumpels selber eine "kleine" Lan veranstalten wollte und nicht genau weiss wie wollte ich euch einfach mal fragen was ich so beachten muss bzw was ich brauche!

Liste für benötigte sachen:
-10 PCs haben wir
-Switch habe ich noch nicht
-Kabel habe ich noch nicht
-evt. Server habe ich einen P4 mit Vista
-Spiele habe ich 

Also was muss ich einstellen und was für einen Switch soll ich haben wie soll ich den Server einstellen usw?

Danke im voraus:
lg Modstar


----------



## Snade (17. März 2009)

Musst alle Computer über LAN bzw. Wlan verbinden dann ein spiel starten dann müssten alle Leute den Server in ihrer Lokal/lan liste sehen das wahrs auch schon^^


----------



## fadade (18. März 2009)

Also Server ist meist überflüssig, wenn EIN recht leistungsstarken Rechner dabei ist, auf dem dann die Spiele gehostet werden!!!! (und deine CPU dürfte da schon reichen, wenns net allzu neue Spiele sind)

Ansonsten:
 - Gigabit-Switch beschaffen (ausleihen, oder für ca. 30€ kaufen)
 - alle PCs vom Internet nehmen und Firewall deaktivieren (kann man auch mit Internet machen, dann brauch man aber mind. DSL 6000)
 (- ggf. die PCs in EINE Arbeitsgruppe "tun", um Dateien per LAN auszutauschen)
 - auf dem besten Rechner ein Spiel starten und gucken, ob die anderen dem Spiel beitreten können!!!
 -> dieses muss dann aber entweder mit der Verbindungsart LAN/TCP/IP(offline) oder Internet(online) gestartet werden


----------



## Modstar (18. März 2009)

Geht auch ein 10 /100 oder muss es ein Gigabit  switch sein?
Müssen es "spezielle" Kabel sein oder reicht ein normales E-net Kabel?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (18. März 2009)

Ein ganz normales Lan Kabel und wenn der Switch zu klein ist einfach einen 2. nehmen und beide verbinden!
MFG


----------



## NixBlick (18. März 2009)

Modstar schrieb:


> Geht auch ein 10 /100 oder muss es ein Gigabit switch sein?


Nein muss es nicht.





> Müssen es "spezielle" Kabel sein oder reicht ein normales E-net Kabel?


Netzwerkkabel ab Cat. 5e.

Wichtig ist auch das eure IP im selben Adressraum sind. Z.b. Alle 192.168.178.XX Für XX eine Zahl Zwischen 0-255 Wählen Subnetz-Adresse wird automatisch auf 255.255.255.0 gesetzt. Darauf achten das keine IP doppelt ist.

Es kann immer mal vorkommen das jemand nicht joinen kann weil er den Server nicht findet. In dem Fall schauen ob man eine IP direkt eingeben kann z.B. per Consolen Befehl Ipconnect x.x.x.x o.ä.. Auch kann man versuchen den Server als Favorit speichert. (was manchmal nur bei Internet geht aber auch ohne Internet, Lan intern, funktioniert  )



Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> wenn der Switch zu klein ist einfach einen 2. nehmen und beide verbinden!
> MFG


 Da muss man nur beachten das man auch den Uplink Port benutzt falls nicht alle Ports es unterstützen.


----------



## fadade (18. März 2009)

man kann einen Router glaub ich auch als Switch verwenden!!!

Ich würde dir einen Gigabit-Switch empfehlen, wenn ihr eure Games per LAN austauscht; wenn nicht, dann reicht eben auch ein 10/100 Mbit


----------



## fr33zZe (18. März 2009)

btw: games per lan tauschen is illegal und gehört nicht ins forum wegen den forumsregeln....


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

aufpassen beim strom. wenn die alle 10 am gleichen stromkreis hängen, dann sind das bei vollast ggf. schon nur für die PCs 2000-2500Watt, dazu die TFTs. da muss man als erstes aufpassen wegen der wärementwicklung an der steckdose, und auch wenn da - vlt. ohne dass du es weißt - am gleichen strahng auch der kühlschrank oder so was mitdran ist, kann es ärgerlich werden.


----------



## Kadauz (18. März 2009)

Genau, nehmt am besten Steckdosen, die etwas weiter voneinander antfernt sind. Und auch verhindern, alles Geräte gleichzeitig anzumachen. Da treten nämlich üble Leistungsspitzen auf.

Am besten du hast nen Starkstrom Anschluss im Keller.^^ Hatte nen Kumpel, bei dem war dann immer LAN.


----------



## rebel4life (18. März 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 2000-2500Watt, dazu die TFTs. da muss man als erstes aufpassen wegen der wärementwicklung an der steckdose



Es ist zwar keine Vorschrift, man sollte aber bei einer Steckdose nur bis zu 2kW gehen, wird auch so von vielen Herstellern eingehalten, es würden zwar bis zu 3,5kW gehen, aber das macht man in der Regel nicht. Warm werden tut da nichts bzw. falls ja geht das schon in Ordnung, kommt aber auf die Verlegeart an.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es ist zwar keine Vorschrift, man sollte aber bei einer Steckdose nur bis zu 2kW gehen, wird auch so von vielen Herstellern eingehalten, es würden zwar bis zu 3,5kW gehen, aber das macht man in der Regel nicht. Warm werden tut da nichts bzw. falls ja geht das schon in Ordnung, kommt aber auf die Verlegeart an.


 
es hängt davon ab. die verlegten dosen in der wand sollten kein problem sein, aber es gibt eben nen haufen "billig"-steckdosenbuchsen, die im inneren kabel unterhalb der vorgeschriebenen dicke haben, und da kann ne leiste schon bei nur 500-600W dauerbelastung abfackeln. 10min staubsagugen oder 6 stunden fernsehen ist nicht das problem, aber beim TÜV&co wurden oft genug leisten mit "sogar" gefälschtem GS-zeichen aus dem handel gezogen, die mit 800W-mikrowelle, 1000W-wasserkocher und 500W-stabmixer schon nach 5min abbrannten.

ich würd also für ne LAN lieber 4-5 "marken"-5er-steckerleisten für je 10-15€ in nem fachladen kaufen als 3€-5erleisten im wühltisch des discounters.


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch das eure IP im selben Adressraum sind. Z.b. Alle 192.168.178.XX Für XX eine Zahl Zwischen 0-255 Wählen Subnetz-Adresse wird automatisch auf 255.255.255.0 gesetzt. Darauf achten das keine IP doppelt ist.



0-255 ist falsch. 1- 254, ausser er hat das entsprechende Equipment für Classless (kostet aber ein paar tausend Euro)


----------



## dot (18. März 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> btw: games per lan tauschen is illegal und gehört nicht ins forum wegen den forumsregeln....



Man sollte nicht immer in allem etwas illegales hinein intepretieren. Es gibt sicher keine Freeware-Spiele mit einer Groesze ueber 1MB? Also Schlusz mit der Diskussion/Anmerkungen.

@ Topic
10/100MBit reicht aus, wenn ihr keine groeszeren Daten verschiebt. Ansonsten muesst ihr halt warten. Solltet ihr aber in einen neuen Switch investieren, dann greift blosz zur 1GBit Variante. Als Kabel werden normale CAT5(e) Patchkabel (Ungekreuzt) benoetigt. Wenn ihr weniger Konfigurationsaufwand haben moechtet, dann integriert einen Router mit aktiviertem DHCP in das Netzwerk und stellt die Clients auf dynamische IP Vergabe.


----------



## NixBlick (19. März 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> 0-255 ist falsch. 1- 254, ausser er hat das entsprechende Equipment für Classless (kostet aber ein paar tausend Euro)


Ups hab nicht an die Netzwerk- und Broadcastadresse gedacht  Gut das dir das auf gefallen ist


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

Wenn du ein Starken Internet zugang hast allso 8mbits etc wie wärs mit einem Lanverbindung durch internet wie z.B. Hamachi?


----------



## NixBlick (19. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Starken Internet zugang hast allso 8mbits etc wie wärs mit einem Lanverbindung durch internet wie z.B. Hamachi?


 Und welchen sinn soll das haben


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Und welchen sinn soll das haben



welchen sinn ein lan verbindung durch internet haben soll? keine unötigen switcher keine kabel etc.

mal ganz erhlich ich verstehe deine anspielung nicht


----------



## Antijur (19. März 2009)

ist aber trotzdem sinnlos da würde ich lieber in nen switch investieren weil man einfach nen viel besseren ping hat


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

Antijur schrieb:


> ist aber trotzdem sinnlos da würde ich lieber in nen switch investieren weil man einfach nen viel besseren ping hat



hab ich schon gesagt das es eine 30tage testversion gibt?
jemand der mehr als 6mbits hat stört die pings nicht wenn du meinst ist eine empfehlung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> > Zitat von *NixBlick*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dein Vorschlag mit "Hamachi" ist schon deshalb sinnlos weil es dem Threadstarter um eine Lan *Party* geht.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (19. März 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hab auch eine Frage zum Thema Lan Party und wollte deswegen kein extra Thread aufmachen. Also:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein TS² Server in einem Netzwerk laufen zu lassen, also komplett ohne Internetanbindung?


----------



## Uziflator (19. März 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht das es geht, mit Ventrilo gehts aber.


----------



## NixBlick (19. März 2009)

Du musst nur den Server von Teamspeak runterladen und installieren. Die anderen Benutzen nehmen dann deine Lan IP und du selbst (wenn der Server auf dem eigenem PC läuft) nimmst die IP 127.0.0.1
Sollte so funktionieren.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (19. März 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Du musst nur den Server von Teamspeak runterladen und installieren. Die anderen Benutzen nehmen dann deine Lan IP und du selbst (wenn der Server auf dem eigenem PC läuft) nimmst die IP 127.0.0.1
> Sollte so funktionieren.



cool danke, werde es probieren!
Aber: Jetzt funtzt bei meinem Teamspeak Voice Activation nicht mehr
das programm macht mich verrückt


----------



## leorphee (19. März 2009)

Ich mache mit meinen Kumpels nur noch Lan Partys von zu Hause aus über Hamachi, kann sich jeder einklinken wann er will uns wie er lust hat...
Wir wohnen teilweise auch ca. 700km von einander entfernt und gehören zu den arbeitenden Volk, daher ist meist nur abends kurz Zeit für 2-3 Stunden, aber es geht und man hat Spaß zusammen, wenn man lust drauf hat.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> Ich mache mit meinen Kumpels nur noch Lan Partys von zu Hause aus über Hamachi, kann sich jeder einklinken wann er will uns wie er lust hat...
> Wir wohnen teilweise auch ca. 700km von einander entfernt und gehören zu den arbeitenden Volk... .


 das ist doch was ganz anderes. die jungs hier wollen ja nicht ne LAN-party machen, weil die zu blöd sind, ne methode zum onlinezocken zu finden, sondern weil die offenbar lust drauf haben, zusammen vor ort den abend zu verbringen. 

daher ist der hamachi-"tipp" für eine bessere verbindung bei ner echten LAN einfach nur unsinn, bzw. um es sanfter zu sagen: nicht zu ende gedacht.  denn die leute müßten ja dann trotzdem über den gleichen router/switch ins internet, mit dem sie ohnehin bei einer reinen LAN connecten würden - man hätte also keinerlei vorteile beim hosten per hamachi, im zweifel eher sogar kleinere verzögerungen


----------



## leorphee (19. März 2009)

@Herbboy

nein, so war es ja auch nicht von mir gemeint. Ich wollte nur darlegen wie ich es mache ohne etwas rum zuschleppen. Klar ist für eine LAN Party Hamachi Unsinn, das sehe ich genauso. ein Vernünftiges Switch und es sollte alles laufen...


----------



## rebel4life (19. März 2009)

Hamachi ist Humbug. Wenn man ein VPN will, dann OpenVPN, Hamachi ist so ein 1-Klick-wunderbar Programm, was aber meiner Meinung nach nichts taugt. Latenzen sind hoch, man hat closed Source Software, es gehen nur begrenzt Clients pro Netz...

Teamspeak ist auch nicht so toll, Mumble verbraucht wesentlich weniger Bandbreite, es läuft einwandfrei unter Linux, was TS nicht tut (nativer Alsa Support?!), zudem muss man keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen. Also ladet euch am besten den Murmur Server runter und nutzt dann Mumble, ist eine der besten Lösungen.


----------



## leorphee (19. März 2009)

@ebel4life
dieses Murmur kenne ich zwar nicht, aber ich werde mal schauen ob ich da was finde und mich schlau lesen...

oder hast du einen link, damit man sich schlau lesen kann?


----------



## der Türke (20. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag mit "Hamachi" ist schon deshalb sinnlos weil es dem Threadstarter um eine Lan *Party* geht.




hab ich schon erwähnt das ich selbts erfahrung damit gemacht habe *AUF MEINER LAN PARTY?

*Uziflator Ich wüsste nicht das es geht, mit Ventrilo gehts aber 

bist du sicher das es mit Ventrilo geht?


----------



## fadade (20. März 2009)

Ich denke ma schon


----------



## Uziflator (20. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> [/U][/B]Uziflator Ich wüsste nicht das es geht, mit Ventrilo gehts aber
> 
> bist du sicher das es mit Ventrilo geht?


Ich hab nicht behauptet das es mit TS nicht geht.


Es geht mit Ventrilo hab ich selbst schon gemacht is aber schon ein paar Jahre her.

Mit TS gehts doch auch  mit Mumble (oder wie das heist) bestimmt auch.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (20. März 2009)

Habe es gestern probiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei!... aber ich werde es jetzt mal mit Mumble probieren, weil mein TS spinnt... (kein Voice Activation)

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das ich selbts erfahrung damit gemacht habe *AUF MEINER LAN PARTY?*


  könntest du mal erklären, wie das rein technisch gehen soll, dass es schneller geht, wenn du zB bei 3PCs es per hamachi so machst:

PC1 \
PC2  |==> router/switch ==> hamachi/internet  ==> router/switch ==> die drei PCs
PC3 /


im vergleich zu

PC1 \
PC2  |==> router/switch ==> die drei PCs
PC3 /


???

das kann rein technisch gar nicht sein. wenn der router/switch reicht, um die bandbreite deines DSL zu nutzen, dann reicht der logischerweise erst recht für ne reine LAN ohne hamachi.


----------



## leorphee (20. März 2009)

Sorry, aber Mumble ist eher ein Teamspeek oder Skype Ersatz als ein Hamachi Ersatz, oder sehe ich das falsch???


----------



## NixBlick (20. März 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Mumble ist eher ein Teamspeek oder Skype Ersatz als ein Hamachi Ersatz, oder sehe ich das falsch???


Sollte auch aus rebel4life Posting hervor gehen.


----------



## rebel4life (21. März 2009)

Mumble stellt ein VOIP Programm dar, welches einen sehr neuen Codec verwendet, welcher sehr gut klingt (qualitativ hochwertige Übertragung) und zudem wneig Bandbreite beansprucht, wenn man nicht redet wird kein Upload genutzt, so ist es nicht bei z.B. TeamSpeak, da habe ich immer eine hohe Auslastung gehabt.

OpenVPN wäre die (bessere) Alternative zu Hamachi, jedoch ist Hamachi auf einer Lan Party absolut idiotisch, denn dadurch werden nur die Pings schlechter.


----------



## Modstar (22. März 2009)

Kann mir jamand nen How to für Hamachi schicken?
Wie ich das alles einstelle und so? 
Ich meine jetzt  nicht für Lan Party sondern von dem Zuhause meines Kumpels zu mir.


----------



## dot (22. März 2009)

Installieren -> Account erstellen -> Netzwerk erstellen -> Die Anderen "betreten" dann das selbe Netzwerk?


----------

